# Suspicious price move in Elements Morningstar Wide Moat Focus ETN (WMW)



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Last week WNW went from 16 dollars to 80 dollars & back again in 27 secounds


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

What is WNW? It will be useful if you create new threads with a little more info than you are currently in the habit of doing.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

actually i for one get a kick out of these mysterious oracular utterances each:


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Unfortunately the 'ignore' feature doesn't include the titles from this spammer.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

alas, disagree! lonewolf is not a spammer. He's just a picturesque character who speaks in parables. He's never so much as hurt an ant.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

to each his own....


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

how about the visible stock pump operating right alongside?


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

CC

A few days ago on Yorba Tv (would still be recorded) Jake Burnstien used this as an example of how fast & large the movements in stocks can become with high frequency trading. According to him this is not on issolated incident. The name of the stock was not my primary focus but the concept of the suden explosive & implosive price movements.

With this knowledge an investor can place bids well below the market that they might not think will get hit or asks well above & there is a chance they could get filled.


CC your a good man & perhaps see yourself in others. I will never get into the habit of not being true to myself by not doing my own thing. There will come another day when an evil man (hitler) will want to lead & the masses will want to follow. The eccentrics of the world are becoming smaller in number as the cycle of conforming to the norm is in an up trend. Which can be evidence in the price pattern of the stock indices. Only those with the most powerfull minds built with the proper tools i.e., reason & logic will be able to resist the power of the herd & not conform to the norm. I do not lead or follow but Iam independent while being interdependent with exsistance which exsists

Humble Pi my friend

You are wise, I promote individuals to have within themselfs courage, strength, confidence, truth, independent thinking anything that makes a person strong & powerfull. Some will promote the opposite to try to weaken others so they feel more powerfull.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Every book @ the library is not suited for everyone. Not every post on the forum is suited for everyone. Ever try to find a science journal @ a library ? good luck with that , can find a lot of crank books


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i really like signature quotes from the Old Testament

king james version if you can manage ...


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

lonewolf said:


> Ever try to find a science journal @ a library?


Don't you more specifically mean cosmic journals? 

In fact, the library close to me has lots of science journals.

Ignore those that ridicule you for being a bit different/for having bad grammAr, etc, and just MYOB. Those that think you're out of this world, like to ridicule, yet read your posts just the same, LOL. It reminds me of a former member here, who opened his own little thread about the lottery, and the one criticizing him the most, wrote the most posts under this thread, LOL. 

I have yet to read a single time when you have insulted anyone here, yet you have received a few attacks, but those that truly attack others, hear nothing for the most part.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

lonewolf said:


> With this knowledge an investor can place bids well below the market that they might not think will get hit or asks well above & there is a chance they could get filled.


It's a good point. I'm not saying that this isn't a topic worthy of discussion. All I'm asking is to please, please add more information. I still have no idea what WNW is. I'm sure other members are equally mystified.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

When Jake mentioned the name of the stock I could not make out clearly the name of the stock in the interview. He said (if memory is correct)all of a sudden orders came in from from 9 differnt exchanges. ( I didnt know there were that many ) I tried putting the symbol in Yahoo finance but could not find anything that matched the symbol. I do make mistakes & appriciate when they are pointed out to me. Even though I could not figure out the name of the stock he mentioned I thought it was most important to understand how quickly prices can move.

CC you are doing an amazing job of running the site


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I wasn't able to find that symbol in the North American exchanges.
There seems to be something like that on the CAC, but no idea if that's the one.

In general, it is not unusual for there to be wide differences in prices between two trades for very low volume stocks (or OTC versions of foreign stocks).
Often there could be just one or two buyers/sellers per day.
$16 to $80 is of course very unusual.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

LW is talking about this:

http://www.nanex.net/aqck2/4310.html


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

You guys are awesome. WMW refers to Elements Morningstar Wide Moat Focus ETN. Here is a news report on this:

Little-known exchange-traded note jumps 400 pct in odd move



> The Elements Morningstar Wide Moat Focus exchange-traded note, which trades on the NYSE Arca exchange, opened at $16.61 and the price quickly spiraled upward, reaching a high of $80.86 within the first 7 minutes of trading.
> 
> 
> More than 524,000 shares traded on Friday, more than 50 times the 50-day moving average volume of 10,415. At about 10:40 a.m. (1440 GMT), Nasdaq OMX said it and other exchanges would cancel all trades made at more than $18.55 a share - about 340,000 shares.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Toronto.Gal: *


> LW is talking about this:
> 
> http://www.nanex.net....



The pics look out of this world - like video games generated from my Ataris console ... :biggrin:


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Why does this matter?


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is a link to June 10 interview Jake Burnstien. (as new interviews come in June 10 interview will not be available

http://www.yorba.tv/archives
In this interview Jake says it went up & back down again in 27 secounds


----------

